# Housse pour iBook 14"



## Markus68 (12 Février 2006)

Bonjour a tous,

je suis un nouveau switcher, et l'heureux proprietaire d'un magnifique iBook 14":love: 
Mais je vais devoir me deplacer avec... J'aimerais donc savoir selon vous ce qu'il y a comme
reference niveau housse, pochette, ou sacoche pour iBook 14". J'ai deja vue que bcp parle de Tucano
mais il y en a tellement de model que je ne sais pas le quel prendre...

PS: C'est pour mon anniversaire que je vais en acheter une vs pouvez donc me conseiller des produits
jusqu'a 80 euros...

Merci pour vos reponses


----------



## Bullwei (12 Février 2006)

c'est tucano le best prend la sans hésiter
moi je vais acheter mon ibook mardi ainsi que ma housse tucano


----------



## indien (12 Février 2006)

Salut
Je te conseille la housse The Gimp 14" de Crumpler http://www.crumpler.fr environ 30 &#8364; qui est l'équivalent d'une Tucano en plus sympa  (avis perso)

Sinon regarde sur le site, il propose également des sacs, sacoches,... pour ordi vraiment très sympa et toujours de superbe qualité.


----------



## nobuane (13 Février 2006)

si tu veux un sac moi j'ai celui la est il est parfait :

http://www.valcenter.ch/product_inf...&mac=crumpler_sheep_scarer_ibook_(12"_14")_po


----------



## Youyou (19 Février 2006)

indien a dit:
			
		

> Salut
> Je te conseille la housse The Gimp 14" de Crumpler http://www.crumpler.fr environ 30  qui est l'équivalent d'une Tucano en plus sympa  (avis perso)
> 
> Sinon regarde sur le site, il propose également des sacs, sacoches,... pour ordi vraiment très sympa et toujours de superbe qualité.




heuuu c'est moi ou chaque fois que je vais sur leur site je suis au bord de la crise d'épilepsie...j'ai tenu 3 mins aujourd'hui, new personal record


----------



## SadChief (20 Février 2006)

Je te conseille ce site.

J'ai eu mon Crumpler School Hymn pour PB 15" pour 35 euros port compris depuis Londres  
Il faut d'abord lui envoyer un email.
Transaction parfaite à un prix imbattable 
Il faut compter deux semaines par Royal Mail par contre mais ça vaut largement le coup.

SadChief


----------



## Markus68 (21 Février 2006)

Merci a tous!!! En fait j'ai suivis vos conseils et j'ai cracker sur une belle Tucano Rouge :love:


----------

